# mysql56-server upgrade failing



## dpalme (Apr 4, 2017)

I updated the ports collection tonight and seen that both mysql56-server and client have updates, I checked the UPDATING and CHANGES and didn't see anything of note, but when I run the portupgrade mysql56-server it fails with the following:


```
-- Performing Test EDITLINE_HAVE_COMPLETION - Failed
CMake Error at cmake/readline.cmake:206 (MESSAGE):
  Cannot find system editline libraries.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  CMakeLists.txt:421 (MYSQL_CHECK_EDITLINE)
```

Anyone else had this problem? OS v 10.3


----------



## dpalme (Apr 4, 2017)

As a followup, I finished updating the other ports and then figured I'd try this one again, it upgraded without any issues, so this can be closed.  Apparently one of the other ports upgrading was needed.  I found it strange it didn't tell me which one.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2017)

Judging by the error I'm guessing rebuilding (or updating) devel/readline or devel/cmake did the trick.


----------

